# Pregnancy: Giving Birth



## guest2016 (Sep 1, 2019)

I know there has most likely been a thread similar to this I just cant seem to find a current enough one. Also before I start I am kindly asking for you all to be as non judgemental as possible.

So I am a British Citizen born in the UK. I moved to the UAE in 2018 with my husband to teach. I have just found out I am pregnant. (Due 3rd May 2020). Due to personal preference I would like to give birth in the UK, around family and friends and a more homely experience at a hospital I am used to. I have not actually declared anywhere that I am living out of the UK.

Therefore I just want to know if anyone has had or knows of anyone who has been in a similar situation? As I am planning to return back to the UK at about 32 weeks pregnant.

Would I be entitled to free NHS?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

guest2016 said:


> I know there has most likely been a thread similar to this I just cant seem to find a current enough one. Also before I start I am kindly asking for you all to be as non judgemental as possible.
> 
> So I am a British Citizen born in the UK. I moved to the UAE in 2018 with my husband to teach. I have just found out I am pregnant. (Due 3rd May 2020). Due to personal preference I would like to give birth in the UK, around family and friends and a more homely experience at a hospital I am used to. I have not actually declared anywhere that I am living out of the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi,
As far as I remember, as a British citizen - you are entitled to full NHS treatment from the day that you permanently return to the UK from an overseas assignment.
Of course, your ante-natal records will be a bit lacking if you arrive to the UK when you are 7 months pregnant!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

https://maternityaction.org.uk/advi...-from-abroad-scotland-wales-northern-ireland/

This suggests you may have to prove you plan on staying and/or have been in the UK for six months.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> https://maternityaction.org.uk/advi...-from-abroad-scotland-wales-northern-ireland/
> 
> This suggests you may have to prove you plan on staying and/or have been in the UK for six months.


Hi,
You are wrong - the six months does not apply to returning British citizens.

They are covered by one or more of the exceptions - listed in that article.

Specifically it states:-

You will be entitled to free NHS maternity care without needing to show that you are ‘settled’ if you meet one of the exemption conditions, including that you:

Are taking up permanent residence in the UK (no proof of this is required)

Normally work in the UK, have lived in the UK for 10 years continuously are working abroad temporarily (there is actually no definition of “temporarily” in this context)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## guest2016 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you so much much for your help guys just really worried about getting there and then being hit with a huge bill!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You are wrong -


You then just listed out the two criteria that I stated were required to be met ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You then just listed out the two criteria that I stated were required to be met ?


Where you went wrong is you used the word “prove”.
A British citizen does not need to provide any proof that they have returned to live in the UK - unlike other nationalities.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Where you went wrong is you used the word “prove”.
> A British citizen does not need to provide any proof that they have returned to live in the UK - unlike other nationalities.


Hmmmm...... I thought i was going mad for a moment (which is entirely possible) so I read again and it says;



> _Having a UK passport does not mean that you are automatically treated as being ordinarily resident so UK nationals who have been living/working abroad may also have to prove their ordinary residence._


Its the same with Universities - parents who return home to the UK while being non-residenct for tax purposes have to pay a lot more for Uni and I suspected this would be the same.


----------



## guest2016 (Sep 1, 2019)

Please can you just clarify then...Will I have to show evidence of wanting to settle in the UK as they may be a little suspicious as to where I have been for the first 7 months of my pregnancy?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

guest2016 said:


> Please can you just clarify then...Will I have to show evidence of wanting to settle in the UK as they may be a little suspicious as to where I have been for the first 7 months of my pregnancy?


You might want to post this in the UK forum.

Incidentally, I know somebody who received a hospital appointment letter a few days ago. Attached was an information sheet about the ID documents they should bring.

In case of British nationals UK resident they wanted a passport and/or birth certificate plus utility bill, bank statement or something I can't recall.

They also mentioned non-resident British nationals. In that case they want proof of previous 10 years residency (didn't mention how far back this can be) or proof of taxable pension benefit.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is good information about the definition of “Ordinary residence” for returning UK citizens in this document.
https://www.ageuk.org.uk/globalassets/age-uk/documents/factsheets/fs25_returning_from_abroad_fcs.pdf
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

guest2016 said:


> Thank you so much much for your help guys just really worried about getting there and then being hit with a huge bill!


If you are merely going to the UK to give birth and then leaving again for the UAE, then, yes, you will get a bill, as you are not resident in the UK.


----------



## john_smith6124 (May 7, 2019)

My wife gave birth in the UK last year. We had been living in Dubai for 2 years, she had been going to Mediclinic for most of the pregnancy and then went to the UK a couple of months before she was due. We told the doctors we had been living in Dubai and showed the medicinic records. We didn't encounter any problems there and everything was smooth. My wife came back to Dubai when my son was 3 months old.


----------

